
U.S. designates China as currency manipulator - onewhonknocks
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trade-china-currency/u-s-designates-china-as-currency-manipulator-idUSKCN1UV2BK
======
yorwba
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20619715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20619715)

